# [Wet Thumb Forum]-ADA contest results



## imported_ryuken168 (Feb 2, 2003)

I just received a letter from ADA on the results of my entry to the Aquatic Plants Layout contest.

There were a total of 673 application this year. The top 500 pictures will be complied as a booklet. I was hoping I made the top 500, so I can have my tank display on the booklet.
I was shocked I scored a world ranking of 10 and also won a honour prize.
Did anyone else get their results yet?

Ken

Aquatic Bliss


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

holy cow you placed 10th in the reknown ada contest!?!?! It's time to do the happy dance. *does a happy jingle* Was this the same entry as entered into the aquabotanic contest? Congratulations ken. U-S-A, U-S-A!


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

Really?! You got 10th place?

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## JaredtheAquamaniac (Feb 3, 2003)

Congratulations!!! 

Can you throw up the pics you submitted to the ADA here? Im dying to see what 10th place looks like!

Stay Safe....Specs in profile


----------



## Jack11 (Mar 30, 2004)

!
Like Billy's Blue Duck, I say, "THAT's QUACKTASTIC!"

Uh, if your going to throw up any pics, at least warn us first. Some of us have sensitive stomachs and if he starts throwing up pics, it's just gonna make me. Believe me, you don't want to see my pics.

Ah Hah! You're supposed to put the plants IN the water...


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

Comon man! Let's take a peek at your entry.

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Congratulations Ken!

That's a fantastic achievement and honour. 

Regards,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

Heres a link to the results page....
I recognize several names there - FANTASTIC JOB FOLKS!
Very cool.

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

Doh!

http://www.adana.co.jp/pdf/top500.pdf

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## imported_ryuken168 (Feb 2, 2003)

Thanks Ghazanfar for the link.

I also would like to CONGRATULATE

Bartek Lipczyñski another member of AB who placed 9th overall.









The tank I entry in the contest is the same 10 gal. that I used in the AB contest. The pictures was taken a few days after AB pictures. The pictures are on color reversal slide film, so I can't post them.

I will have updated pictures soon for the AGA contest.

Ken

Aquatic Bliss


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2003)

Great job.

I see a few entries from Poland. Very nice.

Where can we see picture entries ?

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That's wonderful!!! I knew that was a winning tank when I first saw it.


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

Congratulations, Ken! A well-deserved honor--I just love that tank, it's a terrific job. It is SO difficult to aquascape a tank of that size and convey the impression of depth that you've accomplished so beautifully.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2003)

I think it is impressive just to place at all in the ADA contest, so congratulations yourself Phil and a couple others of you.

Of the 25 or so DFW club members, we had 4-5 place. I'm so proud. The Americans really did a good job this year. Even more so when compared to previous years.

I think it is awesome!!!







We're coming along!!

Ben

www.aquatic-plants.org


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I'd love to see commentary on the aquascapes. It would be interesting to get into the heads of the judges. Congratulations to everyone who participated, and a big thanks to ADA for inviting all the AGA participants into the competition like they did!


----------



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

Hy,

this is my first message after 6 weeks, I'am a little busy....

I can't wait to see top 500 picture in the contest catalog.

Congratulation Ken ! The 10the place, superb.....wonderful....

For me especially the 4th place is very intersting to see, because it is a German entry. I think the best place from a German ever.

And also the 2th place. Giuseppe Landieri (Italy). In 2001 he have made the 6th place and in 2002 the 25th. My respect !

It is good to see that the rest from the world, have a chance compared with the Japanese entrys.























(I also send my first entry to the contest 2003: it placed 31th)

Greetings to all

Oliver

www.plantella.de


----------



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

I have try to indetify the winner and the 3th place. (I not see the entry, only the Japanese signs on the board)

The 3th place goes to KAZUNORI MITSUTA, he have made the 8th place in 2002.

The 1th place and the champion: HIDEMASA OKUDA. 
In 2002 he reached the 103th place...comet-like...congratulations

I don't know exactly if this Japanese names are man or womens names. Sorry









Oliver
www.plantella.de


----------



## imported_ryuken168 (Feb 2, 2003)

Thanks and Congratulation Oliver and all that made the list.

Hey Oliver what was the higest placing for a USA entry in 2001-2002?

Ken

Aquatic Bliss


----------



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks Ken.

In 2001 and 2002 there was only few entrys from the USA.

The best place in 2001 was the 111th and in 2002 the 162th place.

This year the people from the USA break the sound barrier.























Oliver

www.plantella.de


----------



## Jacian (Jun 10, 2003)

Saw this in another forum, just to share some award winning tanks in ADA 2003 contest

















World ranking no 5









World ranking no 27









World ranking no 39









World ranking no 129

All pics above are courtesy of an-aquarium.com.


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

I LOVE the #5.

I am so glad they are relaxing the requirements. Maybe even more of us can participate next year. Congratulations to everyone. The number of entries showing well from the states and europe is awesome. I plan on ordering/stealing a book as soon as I can. Now that I an hooked into this hobby I want to see all of them









*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

That's it, you're no longer welcome at my house until you order a copy James. LOL


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

HAHA!!!...I finished in the top 478!!

YES!

Best wishes,
John Wheeler


----------



## Marc (Apr 27, 2005)

The link doesnt seem to work for me? Can i see the results anywhere else?


----------

